# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Where to purchase cheap cardinal tetras?

## plasmarox

Hi bros, new here,

As per topic, may i know where i can get the cheapest cardinal tetras in sg.

need around 50 of it.

Thx

----------


## edmund_83

You should check with SEAVIEW ... they sell cheaper in bulk

----------


## Apistoinka

Maybe y618 is cheap as I buy 10 for $7 so if 50 should be cheaper...

----------


## heeroyu16

Aquastar over at Yishun price is okay. You can check it out.

----------


## neverwalkalone

Y618 has them in bags of 50 at a good price. Typically M n L sizes. 
Colorful used to have excellent quality in bags of 20s but not anymore. 

IMO Seaview's selection is of as attractive (you get to catch them from the tanks). Price/quality looses out to Y618. 
Finally, try the fish farms in Pasir Ris and ChuaChuKang (near Farmart) and you may find cheaper ones, but may loose some as they seem to be highly stressed in those environments. 
My 2cents  :Smile:

----------


## plasmarox

ok! many thank bros, will try to drop by those placcs mention above.

----------


## benjidog

Try C328. Cheap and big. Check with Colorful, the cardinals used to be big and good colors!

----------


## sianxz

i am pretty sure c328 has them, almost always see them when i go there. But i think they are in bags of 30 or something

----------


## Kenng

Everything comes with a price. The bigger and more colourful the more expensive they are. A reasonable price balanced with quality I will recommend Y618. I got all my cardinal tetras from there.

----------


## loyxl

Sorry to revive an old thread. But i recently went on my own hunt for cheap cardinal tetras to restart my hobby and found seaview to have the best value cardinal tetras so i would like to update this thread to keep it current. 

Seaview: 50pcs for $28 medium sized and stable. 

Y618 has bags of 50 small neons for $6 if i remember correctly. I had doubts in my own ability to keep them all alive therefore did not buy them and i was more interested in cardinals anyway. Quality of cardinals at y618 are comparable to seaview but slightly pricier and I doubt they have stock for 50pcs in their tanks based on what i saw on my visit there.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Koh

I bought 100pcs for $45 at Nanyang Seaview one wk ago and all 100% survive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## loyxl

> I bought 100pcs for $45 at Nanyang Seaview one wk ago and all 100% survive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi derick. Im very satisfied with my 50 too. All very stable fishes. However i would like to ask you if your cardinals have a deep red colouration. The red on mine isnt very prominent and im feeding them bao zheng hong and a live feed diet now to see if it improves their colouration. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Koh

> Hi derick. Im very satisfied with my 50 too. All very stable fishes. However i would like to ask you if your cardinals have a deep red colouration. The red on mine isnt very prominent and im feeding them bao zheng hong and a live feed diet now to see if it improves their colouration. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I'm feeding them with ImageUploadedByTapatalk1455329608.419237.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Koh

The Colour is also slowly picking upImageUploadedByTapatalk1455329727.003447.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Koh

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1455329794.176895.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## loyxl

> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1455329794.176895.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice setup you have there. Seems like the only problem with seaview fishes is that the colour is a little washed out. Mine is exactly the same as yours. Red stripe not uniformly red but with proper care the colour can be brought out. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Koh

Yup, thanks. With proper care, the Colour will slow come out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Orcishwarrior

You also got to understand that there are difference between the wild and Indonesian bred ones. Don't expect the wild ones to come cheap if you are expecting it to be 0.50 - 0.70 a piece, The wild one hovers around 0.90 to 2.50 depending on the quality and size. Like the saying goes, Expect Peanut if you pay Peanut.

----------

